# verkaufe Edelstahl ELO Touchscreen PC / Touchpanel !



## T5000 (8 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe hier einen Touchscreen PC zu verkaufen,
Das besondere an dem Teil ist die modulare Bauweise. Monitor und PC sind hintereinandergeschraubt, können aber bei
Platzmangel auch einzeln montiert werden. Das Edelstahl-Gehäuse des PC nimmt ein vollwertiges ATX-Gehäuse auf! Dadurch das im Gehäuse weitestgehend Standard-PC Teile verbaut sind, kann also auch ein aktuelles Leistungsstarkes Mainboard + CPU eingebaut werden. Der ELO-Touchscreen kann auch separat als Monitor verwendet werden. Er nimmt ein Standard-VGA Signal entgegen. Der Touch wird an einen COM-Port angeschlossen. 
Leider hat die Touch-Oberfläche schon ein paar Gebrauchspuren, die aber nur optisch sind. Der Touch funktioniert auf dem ganzen Display einwandfrei, es ist leidglich an ein paar Stellen etwas "abgegriffen".



















so nun noch einmal zu den techn. Daten:

15" ELO-Touchscreen im Edelstahlgehäuse mit
VGA-Eingang und serieller Schnittstelle

ATX Edelstahlgehäuse mit
ATX-Netzteil
Pentium 3 - 1Ghz
512MB-Ram
40GB-Hdd
CD-Rom
Floppy
USB
LAN
2xSer
1xPar
PS2

Auf dem Gerät ist testweise XP installiert. 

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch eine Profibus CP5611 Karte mit verkaufen.

Für das Gute Stück möchte ich 180EUR

Bei Interesse PN oder Mail an mich


----------



## T5000 (18 Juni 2009)

Dank an den Admin das sich dieser Post erledigt hat


----------



## thomass5 (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich hätte vielleicht Interesse aber vorher noch einige Fragen.
Sind die Treiber noch vorhanden um XPpro darauf laufen zu lassen?
Wie lang sind das VGA+Ser. Kabel am Monitor?
Welche Schutzklasse hat der Monitor an der Front?

Thomas


----------



## T5000 (19 Juni 2009)

XP läuft ja schon drauf wie du siehst.
Also die Treiber bringt alle XP mit, bis auf den Touchscreen,
die Touchscreen Treiber gibts natürlich hier: http://www.elotouch.com/Support/Downloads/dnld.asp

Die Kabel zwischen Panel und PC sind ca. 1,5m lang, können aber auch mit gängigen Kabeln verlängert werden.

Zur Schutzklasse an der Front kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## T5000 (25 Juni 2009)

Schieb

keiner Interesse?


----------

